# alternatives to casein at night



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

I cant stand casein shakes. I have tried a few and in various ways but they make me gag. I always end up using it up in my porrige in the mornings.

So at night I tend to have cottage cheese. If I haven't got that in I have a couple of slices of peanut butter on toast with a glass of milk (this any good?)

What other alternatives are there out there for slow release nght time protein?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

steak and eggs


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/bedtime_extreme


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

heh, ok so meat is good slow release?

I was vegetarian for 26 years. Just started eating meat again a few months back. Its tasty innit!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/bedtime_extreme


Oh nice! that looks perfect.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

quark,bit like soft cheese


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

quark, nice. Thought it was a typo until I googled it. Wonder if they sell it at the spar.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

As said above - pretty much any normal protein filled meal that you would have during the day E.G Tuna sandwich or chicken and pasta


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Jalapa said:


> quark, nice. Thought it was a typo until I googled it. Wonder if they sell it at the spar.


Make sure it's in a round pot. Tesco sells some brand in a square pot and it's vile sour stuff.

Morrisons on the other hand it lovely stuff, just the right texture and low in fat great stuff.

Could try soy protein and a bit of pb to slow things down, i have it unflavoured and don't mind it at all. You being an ex veggie should be used to the taste anyway.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Jalapa said:


> So at night I tend to have cottage cheese. If I haven't got that in I have a couple of slices of peanut butter on toast with a glass of milk (this any good?)


That sound good to me but I wouldn't have the bread or the milk before bed, just cottage cheese or peanut butter

quark cheese is to expensive for me


----------



## bigleemurali (Aug 19, 2010)

i just add up some cottage cheese with whey shake sometimes..

and if i am dieting for a show and cutting out lactose... then i throw in few fish oil caps along with whey shake. Fish oil along with any protein completely slows down the absorption.

logic - fat slows down food absorption and keeps insulin spike in complete check. Tat too if it is essential fat then its all healthy too...


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

not a huge fan of cottage cheese, but Quark is the business and it's cheap as chips!


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Make sure it's in a round pot. Tesco sells some brand in a square pot and it's vile sour stuff.
> 
> Morrisons on the other hand it lovely stuff, just the right texture and low in fat great stuff.
> 
> Could try soy protein and a bit of pb to slow things down, i have it unflavoured and don't mind it at all. You being an ex veggie should be used to the taste anyway.


What do you have the quark with?


----------



## Silverchair (Jul 28, 2010)

eggs all the way!!! 10 (8 whites 2 with yoke) hard boiled....Lovely!!!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Depends, usually some nesquik or a spoon of pb. The morrisons quark is actually quite edible on it's own.



Cymru said:


> What do you have the quark with?


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Revived this thread to say that Quark is AWESOME.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

Silverchair said:


> eggs all the way!!! 10 (8 whites 2 with yoke) hard boiled....Lovely!!!


i bet your bedroom smells lush by the morning


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I just slam 2 eggs and a small dollop of peanut butter in my bedtime shake, also have it with milk rather than water. The fat should ensure a decent release.

Need to get smooth peanut butter rather than crunchy though or you get loads of bits of nuts at the bottom of your shake haha


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

akalatengo said:


> That sound good to me but I wouldn't have the bread or the milk before bed, just cottage cheese or peanut butter
> 
> quark cheese is to expensive for me


70p a tub? Less than £2.50 a week at half a tub a day. Mix it with flavoured whey and jobs a good un!

Quark goes very well in cheesecakes for all those who want a nice healthy dessert for the weekends.


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

I use the MP Bedtime Extreme, tastes good blended with 25g of Natural Peanut Butter.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Morrisons CC with added pineapple is the mutts nuts. Tried other supermarket CCs and theyre pants compared, most are too watery or salty.

CC with a protein shake is what i have pre-bed.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah I like shaking up 2 scoops of time released low carb vanilla protein blend with 300 ml lactose free milk, then add about a table spoon of pine nuts. Then pop it in the freezer for 4-5 hours. This makes lovely vanilla and nut ice cream. I also find it to be more satisfying as it takes about 10 minutes to eat with a tea spoon.

Also discoverd this the other day. Scoop of flavoured protein, 300-350 ml of water, 250ml of quark in a shaker. Makes a lovley thick creamy drink.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Nickthegreek said:


> Yeah I like shaking up 2 scoops of time released low carb vanilla protein blend with 300 ml lactose free milk, then add about a table spoon of pine nuts. Then pop it in the freezer for 4-5 hours. This makes lovely vanilla and nut ice cream. I also find it to be more satisfying as it takes about 10 minutes to eat with a tea spoon.
> 
> Also discoverd this the other day. Scoop of flavoured protein, 300-350 ml of water, 250ml of quark in a shaker. Makes a lovley thick creamy drink.


great suggestions mate, gonna give the ice cream a go for sure


----------

